# Mosquitos



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

I have read about some really serious diseases that you can acquire regarding mosquito's in the tropics generally.

With this in mind i have watched tons of Youtube videos on peoples general experiences in Thailand and The Philippines but have yet to hear anyone bring it up as a big issue.

I'm wondering if this is anything to overly worry about as it doesn't seem to be mentioned much?

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

markinsydney said:


> I have read about some really serious diseases that you can acquire regarding mosquito's in the tropics generally.
> 
> With this in mind i have watched tons of Youtube videos on peoples general experiences in Thailand and The Philippines but have yet to hear anyone bring it up as a big issue.
> 
> ...


Decided to chime in here as you have also been considering the Philippines. The diseases such as dengue and malaria are prevalent in both countries. That said; in all the years that I've lived here I/we have never experienced "worry" over these things. We are quite cautious and keep screen doors closed and are careful wearing shorts mornings and evenings. If mosquitoes are found in the house as they sometimes are, they are eliminated right away. Patio outside the door is sprayed with insect spray daily and standing water is gotten rid of.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Jetlag
Thanks for your feedback.
That's reassuring that you've been there for years and not encountered a problem
It seems that you have that kind of personality that would be careful but I would imagine that many people would be much more cavalier about these matters as we're all so different.
So does that mean you shouldn't wear shorts except for during the day? hard to do in that climate.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

markinsydney said:


> Hi Jetlag
> Thanks for your feedback.
> That's reassuring that you've been there for years and not encountered a problem
> It seems that you have that kind of personality that would be careful but I would imagine that many people would be much more cavalier about these matters as we're all so different.
> So does that mean you shouldn't wear shorts except for during the day? hard to do in that climate.


I guess wearing shorts or long pants is just a personal choice. I do notice that most skeeter bites will happen below the knees. So long pants with socks will prevent most bites anytime of the day or evening. Many people (me included) use "Off" cream when using shorts and also on arms, neck, and ears in the evenings if outdoors. Again, it's just a personal choice. I just don't like taking chances.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Well by the sound of it there doesn't seem to be much of a problem as I would imagine that many times people would forget to do that,I wonder if it bothers the locals much?

I would imagine that it would be more of a problem in some places rather than others though and some times of the year than others also?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

markinsydney said:


> Well by the sound of it there doesn't seem to be much of a problem as I would imagine that many times people would forget to do that,I wonder if it bothers the locals much?
> 
> I would imagine that it would be more of a problem in some places rather than others though and some times of the year than others also?


Some areas for sure have more of a problem with the little biters. I lived on Ticao Island years ago and had no electric power or anything else. Well except of BILLIONS of mosquitoes. Had to sleep under a net at night and there were so many of them you could hear the high pitched droning sound at night.
Locals seem to just ignore them but many end up in the hospital with dengue too.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I've lived in Phuket for 8 years. Mosquitoes are here, but, don't pose much of a problem. 
It seems that back in the 60's, Thailand sprayed DDT on all of Phuket island. That may explain why there are, relatively, a small amount of any insects.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Lived in Chonburi province for eleven years , wear short trousers the whole time and also work in my quite large garden late afternoon most days for a couple of hours - you get the odd mossie bite (and other insects) but never had a problem. 

There is dengue fever round our area especially in monsoon season and the local municipality has periodic spraying programmes. Malaria also exists in certain parts of the country with reports of a new drug resistant strain. However, I wouldn't worry too much about mossies.


----------



## BKK_James (Sep 7, 2017)

Only anecdotal, but I have lived in Bangkok for 18 years, and traveled around most of SE Asia. I have yet to get any mosquito-borne illness.

That said, dengue is a problem in Bangkok. Both my niece and nephew managed to get this. From what I've seen [only anecdotal] it seems to hit the very young, and very old, more than middle aged guys...


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks very much for the feedback : )


----------



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

Not a serious problem really but being cautious will surely help. Off cream and keeping your home and its surroundings clean will do.


----------



## Mardle (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello, is there mandotory vaccine to do before moving to Thailand ?


----------



## astabooty (Nov 15, 2017)

Dengue and malaria are real concerns over here, but what can you do about it? I get bit by mosquitoes all the time and have yet to catch a disease in the nearly 3 years I've been here.

On the other hand a friend visited for a few weeks and got dengue.

That's why I say don't worry. If you're willing to take the risk by coming to the country, then you might as well put the worry out of your head.


----------

